# In the Market for a Black Lab Female Pup



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I will be in the market for a BLF pup born Jan - Feb 08. I live in Minot. I don't need pages of papers and titles. I am not the richest dude in town either. If anyone out there knows of someone that will have pups born in this time frame that does not want a million bucks a pup because of a piece of paper please let me know. She will be a hunter and family dog. No intentions for hunt tests, field trials or shows.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Maybe save a few thousand dollars on those decoys and you could afford one! 8)


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Do you have some kind of attraction that you have to reply to all my posts?? :eyeroll:


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Leo Porcello said:


> No intentions for hunt tests, field trials or shows.


I Said that once as well, you never know try it and you might like it.

When looking for a pup spend as much as you can afford, I know to most hunting folks those titles and letters befor the name may not mean much but they do mean the dogs.

1. Have Drive
2. Are birdy
3. Are trainable
4. Are tractable
5. Are biddable
6. Are sociable
7. Can Mark
8. Have health clearences. 
9. Ect.

When getting a pup out of a breeding that has a lot of letters befor it's name helps insure it will have these carecteristics (spelling?) bred into them. There are no guarentees but it can put the odds in your favor. 
I'll keep my eye's open and list some links to place where quality litters are posted.

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums ... y.php?f=31

http://www.working-retriever.com/Classi ... category=1

https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedIn/c ... .aspx?id=2


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

BROWNDOG,

Thank you for the info. I have had a few labs. This is my method. I find a litter, see which female gives me the most attention, buy it, bond with it, work with as much as I can, hunt it as much as I can and accept what I get. I have not been disappointed yet.

I honestly have no plans for the trials and hunt tests. I have been around them before. Its just not my cup of tea.

Take for instance my Bella. Her mom was a choc lab in heat loose in the back yard, by chance a loose male black lab got in the fenced yard, did his business and the pups were born. I the pups were advertised when they were 5 weeks old. I went over to the house. 2 Black females. Bella was the only one that gave me attention. We painted her nails red and the day she turned 6 weeks I picked her up. She gave me 10 years of pure joy. I have no problem admitting I am still lost with out her and her loss has truely impacted this season. Anyway she never won a ribbon but she kicked azzzz most hunts and she also did some bone head stuff. But she made me happy and thats all I am looking for. My dog does not have to be perfect to make me happy.

Hopefully none of the above makes me sound like I am coming off as a rick head. I am just an ordinary average guy looking for an ordinary average Black Lab Female.

Thank you again!

Leo


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

No offence taken.

I enjoy the tests and trials for the competition and it gets me out training everyday, and to be honest I enjoy training and running the dogs as much as hunting if not more.

My problem with back yard breedings is the health issues, in most cases these dogs have not been CERF'd and have not been OFA'd. Joe thinks he has the greatest dog in the world along with his buddies and wants to have a litter of puppies. You buy a puppy, put your heart and soul into it and 2 years down the road this dog has hip problems and you have to put him down. Unfortunatly with a breed as popular as the labrador this is common..

Do yourself, your family and the breed a favor and buy a pup that comes from certified parents, they don'y have to have titles in front of there name just clearences.

The cost of a puppy is such a small percent of the overall cost of the dog over it's lifetime, put the odds in your favor that you will have a healthy dog for many years buy buying a puppy that is out of certified parents.

I'll let you know if I see a nice litter that won't break the bank


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

PC, I know they aren't black labs, but I just noticed four yellows in the classifieds for giveaway. Two males and two females. Just figured I'd let u know.

Matt


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks Matt! I have nothing against yellows but I am stuck on the black females. Although there has been a little bird in my head whispering Chessie Chessie Chessie. I have hunted over two this fall and they were extremely friendly and had a ton of drive and endurance. If I did not have kids that is the route I would go. I have heard the horror "stories" but honestly I am ignorant about the chessie. My buddy in AK has a super male chessie. He was friendly for the most part but at times he would get a look in eyes and you knew not to go anywhere near him.

BROWNDOG I agree with


> Do yourself, your family and the breed a favor and buy a pup that comes from certified parents, they don'y have to have titles in front of there name just clearences.
> 
> The cost of a puppy is such a small percent of the overall cost of the dog over it's lifetime, put the odds in your favor that you will have a healthy dog for many years buy buying a puppy that is out of certified parents.


I know I got very lucky with Bella and at the time she was what I could afford.

Thank you again guys!


----------



## MTYoteHtr (Mar 8, 2006)

Grew up with a female black lab and know what you mean. Great dogs.

When my kids were young, I picked up a chessie x lab female from older parents that were very healthly. The chesse mom was a great dog and her pup now going on 10 has been the best dog we have ever had. Very good with the kids and protective around the house. I will probably get another like her when she leaves us.

If you raise dogs with kids and take them around people, you shouldn't have a problem.

I still miss "Jenny" my lab, "Rob" my cocker, "Jake" my Springer, and recently " Mattie" my excellent German Shorthair Pointer.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Best hunting dog I ever had was a female black lab cross. Hardest working, best tracking, and friendly dog. Sometimes I think pure breads are just too pure. my $.02. I have picked up new pups in March and they have been ready to hunt. So time is still on your side. Part of reason is to avoid the dog being inside during winter and first few months of life, dogs learn so quickly as a young age.

Good luck


----------

